# Solved: unknown folder d471cae93b4d6cd32c77e2ccc7



## Kenny1 (Sep 25, 2006)

I just found a folder labeled d471cae93b4d6cd32c77e2ccc7 in my D drive, I looked inside it and found folders called amd64 and i386. Inside these folders are a number of files I don't recognize. This folder appears to have been created a week or so ago, but not by me. My D drive is a second drive that I use for audio. Because I don't know where this folder came from I decided to delete it, thinking it may be a remnant of the problems I've had this past week, but I get and error message saying "cannot delete filterpipelineprintproc.dll: Access is denied. Make sure the disk is not full or write protected and that the file is not currently in use". 

After the past week of malware drama I'm overly paranoid about anything suspicious like this. Any advice or feedback appreciated.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It's left over from a Microsoft update. Reboot and delete it.


----------



## Kenny1 (Sep 25, 2006)

I tried that, but even after rebooting I get the same error message.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Right click on that folder name and choose properties. Then go to the security tab to see if you have full control rights. If not, choose Advanced and go to the Owner Tab and make yourself the owner.


----------



## Kenny1 (Sep 25, 2006)

I don't see a security tab, only "general, sharing and customize".


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You need Admin rights to delete it so login to an Admin account and then you can delete it.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

You may be using XP Home edition. In that case, you'll have to boot to safe mode to see that security tab.


----------



## Kenny1 (Sep 25, 2006)

lunarlander, well spotted, I am using XP Home edition. So I tried what you suggested and have now run into another set of problems... When I try to boot up in safe mode I'm getting the following error:

A Problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen, restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow these steps:

Check for viruses on your computer. Remove any newly installed hard drives or hard drive controllers. Check your hard drive to make sure it is properly configured and terminated. Run CHKDSK/F to check for hard drive corruption, and then restart your computer. 

Technical Information: ***Stop: 0x0000007B
(0xF78AA524, 0x0000034, 0x00000000,0x00000000)

I then proceeded to follow the instructions in the message, beginning by restarting my computer. When the error message appeared a second time, I then began to follow the rest of the instructions, beginning with checking for viruses. I've just been through all this in the past week with NeonFx due to some serious infection issues and he declared my system clean a couple days ago, so I'll be bummed if I'm either still infected or infected again. Anyway, I ran AVG and it came up clean. I have no newly installed hard drives so the next step didn't apply. The next step, "Check your hard drive and make sure it is properly configured and terminated" I don't know how to do. Same with "Run CHKDSK/F" I don't know how to do that either. 

Soooo, here I am again, in need of guidance. Any appreciated.


----------



## Kenny1 (Sep 25, 2006)

Just thought I'd check back for any suggestions... anyone?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

have you tried unlocker to remove that file?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Read *THIS*. You are not alone. You can try taking ownership of the folder or try Valis' suggestion to use Unlocker. Anyway, it's not considered malicious at all.


----------



## Kenny1 (Sep 25, 2006)

actually I'm more concerned at this stage about the fact that I am unable to boot up in safe mode... please see post #8 of this thread.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please click *here* to download and install the *HijackThis installer*. ​
Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile*.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next post.

*Do not fix anything*​


----------



## Kenny1 (Sep 25, 2006)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 1:28:10 PM, on 11/12/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgrsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Motorola\SMSERIAL\sm56hlpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EOUWiz.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\winpatrol.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboTaskBarIcon.exe
C:\Program Files\PreSonus\1394AudioDriver_FireBox\FireBox.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgchsvx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgnsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe
C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = wmplayer.exe //ICWLaunch
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Ideal World Toolbar - {24c1ecb7-d7af-4a7a-bac6-ed20997aae27} - C:\Program Files\Ideal_World\tbIde1.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: RoboForm - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.3572\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Ideal World Toolbar - {24c1ecb7-d7af-4a7a-bac6-ed20997aae27} - C:\Program Files\Ideal_World\tbIde1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SMSERIAL] C:\Program Files\Motorola\SMSERIAL\sm56hlpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelZeroConfig] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe" /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EOUApp] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EOUWiz.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG9_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (reboot)] "C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe" /runcleanupscript
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinPatrol] C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\winpatrol.exe -expressboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AdwareAlert] C:\Program Files\AdwareAlert\AdwareAlert.exe -boot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RoboForm] "C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboTaskBarIcon.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: FireBox Control Panel.lnk = C:\Program Files\PreSonus\1394AudioDriver_FireBox\FireBox.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {5067A26B-1337-4436-8AFE-EE169C2DA79F} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {5067A26B-1337-4436-8AFE-EE169C2DA79F} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {1239CC52-59EF-4DFA-8C61-90FFA846DF7E} (Musicnotes Viewer) - http://www.musicnotes.com/download/mnviewer.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {33415AC7-AFFA-4D55-B41C-C64C0D07DFCA} (Hewlett-Packard Printer Diagnostics) - http://h50203.www5.hp.com/HPISWeb/Customer/cabs/HPISWebManager.CAB
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.3.9.113.cab
O16 - DPF: {49232000-16E4-426C-A231-62846947304B} (SysData Class) - https://wimpro.cce.hp.com/ChatEntry/downloads/sysinfo.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx2.hotmail.com/mail/w3/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} (DivXBrowserPlugin Object) - http://go.divx.com/plugin/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {E77F23EB-E7AB-4502-8F37-247DBAF1A147} (Windows Live Hotmail Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w4/pr01/photouploadcontrol/MSNPUpld.cab
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgpp.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgrsstarter - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: AVG Free WatchDog (avg9wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe

--
End of file - 9903 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Unfortunately, I can't see any explanation in your log.

As for chkdsk /f, click on Start > Run > type CMD

In the Command Prompt (DOS window) type chkdsk /f.

Enter.


----------



## Pr0jectX (Feb 13, 2006)

Well I have the same folder and I'm pretty sure its not causing the problems you having. I'll look up to see for any solutions for you.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GTechWiz (Nov 10, 2009)

you mean chkdsk c:/r
or which ever drive windows is installed on...

this stop error could be a virus as well!

Download this, burn it to a CD and run it to fix viruses issues...

http://www.free-av.com/en/tools/12/avira_antivir_rescue_system.html

Hope this was helpful...


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

no, actually he meant chkdsk /f.

That will check the drive that he is currently on and having issues with. If he is having issues with a different drive, then at that point you add the drive quantifier.


----------



## Kenny1 (Sep 25, 2006)

well, there are 2 problems I'm looking at: 

One, I can't delete that folder
Two, I can't boot up in safe mode

I've run AVG and it says I'm clean.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

What have you tried so far? 

Have you tried taking ownership of the folder or using Unlocker?

Have you tried chkdsk?


----------



## Kenny1 (Sep 25, 2006)

I've run chkdsk and it required that I do it at reboot, so I just went ahead and rebooted and it checked C drive, but the results disappeared before I could read them as it continued to boot up the computer. In any case, it was D drive where the stubborn file was located.

I did try unlocker and it worked! So that folder is gone now. That just leaves me with the issue of being unable to reboot in safe mode. I just tried it again and got the same error message as described in post #8 of this thread...


----------

